# Usb digital tv receiver?



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone tried a TDT USB DIGITAL TV RECEIVER? 

Apparently you can receive TV on your laptop, just plug in the above on your USB install the software and you'll pick up all the satalite in your area. 

If I remember during my trip to PC store in Malaga the starting price is around 30 Euros, but 70 for a MAC. 

I'm tempted but doing a little more research........


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here we go, some info

DVB-T USB Digital TV Tuner Stick Dongle Remote Control


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a similar one here for use in UK. It does work but the attached aerial is useless, unless you have a TV transmitter in your back garden! You nearly always need to connect to an outdoor aerial in order to get a watchable picture. Otherwise you lose signal altogether or get pixilated or frozen picture.
BTW it doesn't pick up satellite signals - only digital terrestrial channels. There are more expensive units for free-to-air satellite channels which you connect to a dish.
I bought mine for around £20 a while ago. Cheapest starts around £15. Mine is branded MSI.


----------



## SteveLaw (Sep 13, 2009)

i use the dongle for terrestral digital reception on my laptop. Works very well i have used it in Spain and England (i am a caravana) but the important thing to remember is a good strong signal meaning using the external arial sited with clear view of the transmiter anything less i am afraid a very frustrating evening of viewing. The dvb-t USB stick that i have is NOT for satalite.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it possible to get internet via TV?


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

It would be great to get iplayer, there must be a way round it!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> It would be great to get iplayer, there must be a way round it!


BBC do their best to block access to their iplayer from foreign locations. I've tried with a whole list of proxy servers, but none of them worked - the IT boff at BBC isn't stupid! I only used free proxies off the net, and there are reports that subscription-based private proxy servers do work. One such is 
Internet Privacy and Identity Protection by IdentityCloaker.com!
I haven't tried, but you can take out a 10-day trial subscription for 5€.
Told not to bother with free demo, as the bandwidth isn't wide enough for reliable iplayer connection. Tell us if it works. Best of luck!


----------



## robwyatt (Oct 6, 2009)

Joppa said:


> BBC do their best to block access to their iplayer from foreign locations. I've tried with a whole list of proxy servers, but none of them worked - the IT boff at BBC isn't stupid! I only used free proxies off the net, and there are reports that subscription-based private proxy servers do work. One such is
> IdentityCloaker
> I haven't tried, but you can take out a 10-day trial subscription for 5€.
> Told not to bother with free demo, as the bandwidth isn't wide enough for reliable iplayer connection. Tell us if it works. Best of luck!


identity cloaker is a bit too pricey for just a vpn / uk IP address. i'll recommend the one i use to anyother telly addicts there.

rob


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

robwyatt said:


> identity cloaker is a bit too pricey for just a vpn / uk IP address. i'll recommend the one i use to anyother telly addicts there.
> 
> rob


Rob - Could you let me know which you use? Can you PM me if you don't want to make it public?
Graham


----------



## robwyatt (Oct 6, 2009)

sure grahame

mine's uktvaccess.com


----------

